# Vampy's Bad Dream



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

OK so I saw Underworld:Rise of the Lycans the other day and loved it. What do I do? I dream about it of course. All through the dream I am being chased by the massive werewolves and doing all right for a while.

I come to a Y intersection and have werewolves coming at me from all directions. I am surrounded and about to die. There is only one thing i can do, I wake up.

As scary as that dream was, i went back to sleep and had another one. I was reading my Kindle. It was in the stock case. The phone rang so I set it down to get the phone.

When I was done with the call I wen to pick up my Kindle and the screen was *BROKEN!*

I woke up screaming _*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!*_

I turned on my light and made sure my Kindle was OK


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, a broken Kindle screen is definitely worse than a pack of angry werewolves, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm not saying it's true for everyone but it was for me.


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

lol


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

That's it.  No more spicy cats at bedtime for you.


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh my gosh! A broken kindle screen is a really a nightmare. I'm glad it was just a dream.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Vampy,  that was a really bad dream.  I'll bet it would make a bestselling book!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

A Broken Kindle screen is the worse nightmare. I am glad it was just a dream.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

A dream like that would make me not want to go to sleep at night.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd call that a nightmare not a bad dream.   At least the werewolves were not real, the broken Kindle could be true.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

That was a terrible nightmare. Glad to hear your kindle is safe and sound.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


>


Heh! Sorry for the tread hijack but I used to love playing V:TM. Hated the Underworld series for stealing pretty much EVERYTHING from the White Wolf Universe.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

Mikuto said:


> Heh! Sorry for the tread hijack but I used to love playing V:TM. Hated the Underworld series for stealing pretty much EVERYTHING from the White Wolf Universe.


You forgot to do this:


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

agree - THAT was a nightmare - I have bad dreams but never anything as bad as this - just glad you were able to wake up in time


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Mike and I will be going to see Underworld tomorrow probably. We love the series! Glad to hear it was good! 

Hope your sleep is dream free tonite, Vampy!


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

You never know. You might be able to play with werewolves but you cant play with a kindle with a broken screen.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

that was a good movie! lol. Vampy also is Kindle Koncerned. No more cookies or ice cream before bed Vampy....or maybe theater popcorn may be a tigger.

Vampy you need a killer kitty to protect your K. Will Fluffy take over that job?
<---- My killer kitty


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Only here on KindleBoards would you find someone to give you sympathy over an imagined broken electronic device.

We are such a "unique" bunch.

Vampy, I'm glad it was only a dream. I hope _IT_ is doing fine.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

No more of these before bed time! I dream all the time nut I don't always remember them. Fighting werewolves is a reoccurring dream I have, broken Kindle was not. That's why it was the scariest.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Anne said:


> A Broken Kindle screen is the worse nightmare. I am glad it was just a dream.


Actually...I'm thinking on Feb 9th....I may have to "break" my screen so my wife will let me buy the new K2!! 
(If it doesn't suck...)


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

If you really want a K2 that badly sell the old one and go for it.  Deliberately breaking a Kindle is almost as bad if not worse than tearing up a book to me.  

I know you were probably kidding about it.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

definitely kidding!!


----------

